# AMI BIOS Tools



## rflair (Feb 21, 2011)

AMI BIOS Tools for Windows and DOS.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SVDM5M8F

Thought some people might want this.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 21, 2011)

I would've been so excited if AMIBCP 4.06 was in there, as my laptop has an AMI Aptio BIOS that is too new for all the editors available on the internet. I really want to extract my video BIOSes from the main BIOS and edit the clockspeeds and possibly voltages, as Toshiba kind of ripped me off with a 450MHz Mobility Radeon HD 5650 that only gets up to 550MHz stable (other laptops get 650+). Either that, or I'd probably leave it alone and get a Phenom II X920 and pray it doesn't overload my CPU VRM with its 45w TDP (current CPU is P940 25w, laptop has been seen with 35w N-series tri-cores).


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 22, 2011)

What is this for?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 22, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> What is this for?



No offense, but if you have to ask then you should not download.  

It's for altering/modding motherboard bioses.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 22, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> No offense, but if you have to ask then you should not download.
> 
> It's for altering/modding motherboard bioses.




If this will help me overclock my notebook (T61p) then I want it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 22, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> If this will help me overclock my notebook (T61p) then I want it.



Highly doubt. May need to look into software methods.


----------

